# new from ontario



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## emselkhunter (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm new from Manitoba my children are involved in 3-d with me also. Have fun and welcome to archery talk


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk igradner. Have fun here.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:thumb:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT Friend.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to AT...


----------



## Clarkie (Apr 26, 2008)

*welcome...*

There is an Ontario User grouip on here if you are interested...and welcome to AT. Enjoy.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

welcome :cheers:


----------

